# For Sale: 30-06 Rifle



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm helping my brother-in-law sell his pretty much brand new Remington Model 700 30-06 rifle. It has less than two boxes of shells through it. It comes with a 3-9 scope I'm not sure what brand (it came with it in a package deal). It has a synthetic stock never been carried in the field, only shot at the range. He paid $380 for it and would like to get around $350 if possible but he is open to reasonable offers as he is strapped for cash.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Pm answered.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a great deal on a 700- shouldn't last long at that price!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

wish it was short action. id buy for a build


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Sale pending


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

OMG!! a used gun that's priced less than they are new?? no way..


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

What a steal! Just bought that same rifle at Cabela's in .308 for my son's first gun. Would've happily picked this one up for the price!


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Sold


----------

